# funding bodies for recording



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

At the moment I am being courted by a company in America who wish to record a CD of my recent compositions. The recording will be done in 2009 probably in Prague. Right now I am seaching madly for funding to the tune of 10,000 US dollars for the cover charge. I had a shock when I was refused by the Scottish Arts Council on the grounds that I am no longer bases in Scotland. Does any one here have access to a list of Grant-giving foundations for recording new music?
Thanks
Fergus


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Fergus,

That is great news someone wanting to make a cd of your music. I don't know much about funding, but you could look at these sites and see if they can help. You won't know unless you ask.

http://www.prsfoundation.co.uk/

http://www.britishcouncil.org/arts-performing-arts-funding.htm

http://www.musictank.co.uk/resources/?category=finance&-C=

I expect there is someone who knows more than I do to help you.

Good luck anyway.

Margaret


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Thanks very much! The British Council is a very good idea since they actually like Brits who live abroad. I'll go along to see the Athens Branch on Monday.
FC


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Glad to help, good luck on Monday.


Margaret


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Cheers!
Here is another good link for anyone looking for funding:
http://www.surrey.ac.uk/Arts/funding/subj-music.htm


----------

